# I'm new - Is it Hashi's?



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to this so thanks for bearing with me here. Before I start I want to give you a little history. I apologize in advance if it's lengthy.

I'm 24 yrs old and this past march, I've discivered a lump on the front lower right side of my neck. Not constantly painful, only on occasion.

I was obese for practically my entire teenage life, mostly due to inactivity and overeating. My heaviest weight was 310lbs. I was still living with my parents at the time and things weren't going so well. I had basically been raising my twin sister since I was 12 yrs old (picking them up at daycare and when they started going to school, I picked them up at school and helped them with their homework. Then it was supper time and bath time. The only thing my mom had to do was put them to bed. My weekends were all mine, I was never home!) I did the entire cleaning of the house twice a week and cooked dinner for the whole family. All that on top of all that, I was a full time student in college and working part time to earn some pocket money. At that same time, I had noticed a picture of myself at my godson's baptism I couldn't believe what I saw! That 'blob' was me. So I decided to put myself on a diet and start doing a few exercises in m free time in my room.

My parents started having financial difficulties and eventually needed my help to pull through, so I left school and got a good paying full time job. Part of my paycheck went to groceries and some tiny bills here and there while they took care of the mortgage.

When I was 19 yrs old, I went to see my doctor because I had been feeling blue for at least two months. He ordered blood tests and told me that I was going through a depression and prescribed me some Wellbutrin XL. But there was this one comment he shooted at me that felt so cold on his part and caught me off guard right before I left his office. He told me: "Your thyroid is slightly slow. Not enough to be prescribed any meds, but don't worry... That's not why you're fat". I didn't pay much attention to that comment until last march, because after all I was depressed so I didn't care for anything much really and aside from the fact that I was fat, my colesterol was ok, blood pressure was ok, everything was ok.

So I left his office and headed to the drug store to have my prescription filled, but something happened to me on my way there. I stood there, in front of the store, staring at the prescription I had in my hand for a good 5 minutes with tears filling my eyes, but not rolling down my cheeks. Then I had an epiphany. I tore up the prescription for the antidepressants and said to myself: "F*ck that! I can do this on my own! I don't need this sh*t to get through it!" So I tossed the torn up paper in the trash and headed on home.

In 2006, at the age of 21, I had managed to save up enough money so I decided it was time for me to move out of my parents place. I figured it was the best thing I can do for myself, because their marriage was falling apart and I was becoming the mediator between them and couldn't handle it anymore. By the time I moved out in Oct of 2006, I had lost 80lbs. I moved in with my best friend whom I've known for 10 yrs and everything seemed fine. Seemed! I started having problems going to the bathroom. I was constipated. at one point I hadn't gone to the bathroom in 1-1/2 weeks and I was so "full of sh*t", literally speaking, that I puked everything I ate or drank, even water. I tried every OTC and home remedy. Suppositories, X-Lax, that saline solution that's supposed to make you go, even fresh and dried prunes. Nothing. until one day I sat on the toilet and said I'm not leaving here until something comes out. I went blue in the face, but it happenned. I went to see my doc and explained the situation, he said it was Irritable Bowel Syndrome. So I left it at that. To this day, constipation is a problem. I go once, maybe twice a week. not more.

Then in february 2007, I was home alone and I started feeling cold... really cold. I got dressed up with flannel pants, a sweatshirt, wool socks, cranked the heat up and put an extra wool blanket on my bed ontop of the down's feather comforter that was already there. Then, I started feeling this huge pressure in the left side of my abdomen, then the pressure released, but it was so painful. I got up to go get the phone, but I couldnt feel my legs. I could walk, but couldnt feel them. I was holding myself up with the wall. I call 911 they came to get me, took my vitals, and brought me to the emergency room. I went through triage and can you believe it, spent 9hrs there before being sent home with a "you have nothing". That was the only episode of the kind and I sort of brushed it of, coz it was 'nothing', my spleen was ok, everything was ok.

So I continued on with my life. Working full time and going to school (when I moved out, I told myself that I would get a diploma no matter what it took) and still eating healthily and working out at the gym regularly. Then the same thing that had happened with my parents, happened with my best friend. I was the mediator between her and her boyfriend. I have to say though, she had issues. I had to call the cops on her. I told her that she needed help and had to see a psychiatrist. She thanked me in the end, which shocked me, but anyways she had lost her job as well because of her issues and I was left to fend for both of us.

In february 2008, she ended up moving in with her boyfriend because she didn't have to pay a single penny and I had to move as well. So I found this cute little inexpensive and clean appartment and have been living there ever since. (I'm actually moving in with my bf of 2 years next month, I'm so happy!)

But during that time, I've noticed a few changes in my body that are not ME. I usually was, despite that one depression that lasted a few months until I kicked myself in the butt, a very energetic and lively person with a constant smile on my face. I was smart and outgoing and wasn't afraid to speak my mind. I would stay in the sun for hours (with sunblock of course) and just enjoy it. Now it seems like I'm on a cycle of one breakdown every 3-4 months for no reason, I just start crying coz I feel like crying. I suggested to my doc that maybe the brand of birth control pills that I was taking wasn't for me. I changed brands twice. From Alesse to Aviane to Yasmine. So far, the latter seems ok, more like one crying spell 6-7 months so I prefer that. I've noticed that my hair is thinner and I lose more of it when I brush it than before (perharps age, who knows. I'm not 18 anymore). My nails are also very thin, malleable and break easily. My skin is EXTREMELY dry and sensitive now. It can't tolerate the sun anymore. I wear sunblock SPF 60 and re-apply it every 30 mins when the sun is very strong and I still get burned and blister. This had never happened before. On top of my skin being dry, my mouth is as well and have bad breath, that never was the case before. I've been getting more and more headaches. I used to be able to sleep for 5-6hours a night, now I sleep 8 hours and can't get through a movie when I'm watching it, even if it's interesting. I fall asleep! I get tired at the slightest exertion. I painted 2 rooms in my new appartment and it took me 3 days, I was too tired to do it. I used to be able to do it all in one day before. And cold... I use to have only a scarf on with my winter jacket and my hands in my pocket and running shoes on my feet and I was fine, now I CAN'T STAND any cold. I have huge furry, fluffy boots almost up to my knees, a thick wool sweater, a ****ie (just the turtleneck part of a turtleneck, not an actual shirt), a scarf, a hat, my winter jacket with the hood on, thick wool gloves with my hands rolled up into the sleeves of the jacket and stuffed in my pocket. I live in Canada, so that's going to be a major issue with the type of winters we have.

I used to be quick-witted, a quick thinker, very smart and able to think up a solution for anything. Now, I feel like I can't concentrate or can't think straight. It's as if my mind is cloudy/foggy. I don't like that. I feel stupid although I know I'm not.

In march 2009, while working at my computer desk, I noticed a little lump in my neck. I immediately went to see the doctor and he said it was a nodule on my thyroid and that I would need blood tests and an ultrasound. For the follow up he told me my TSH was normal and the ultrasound didnt reveal anything but a bump and that I was normal. I got mad! I told him: "I'm sorry, but I bump doesn't just grow on my thyroid for no reason. It's not normal!" He told me that there's nothing he can do for me and gave me a reference to see an endocrinologist. He didn't mention anything about Hashi's, but I did research online and it seems like the most probable thing.

I'm still waiting for an appointment to see an endo.

What do you guys think?

Sorry about the lengthiness of this post, but I appreciate you reading me and welcome all your answers.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well; bless your little heart!! You have had a very very hard life and in some ways, it was reminscent of my own young life. I am the eldest of 4 and was their care giver and much much more. So, you touched my heart right off the bat. Tch!! And, my parents divorced after 21 years! So, we have already shared experiences.

That said, Welcome to the board and I am sure we will all gather 'round and help you best we can.

You are so right. Something is afoot w/ the thyroid. The healthy thyroid should have no nodules, no irregularities and it should not hurt. That was my first "real" clue. When I would towel dry my neck, the thyroid gland hurt. I said, "What in the world?" But, like you, I was dismissed by many a doctor.

It is not at all unusual to have tests such as cholesterol, BP and many others come in skewed w/ thyroid disease.

I am going to suggest some tests. ANA (antinuclear antibody) which if present is "suggestive" of many autoimmune diseases. From what I have read, I suspect you may also have Lupus and/or Sjogren's or both. I will also urge you to get checked for diabetes. Untreated diabetes sometimes can cause a change in breath odor.

Then in the thyroid side. TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone), Free T3, Free T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) <which if present confirms autoimmune problems>. Antithyroglobulin Ab and TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) which if present confirms hyperthyroid. Yes, you read right. Symptoms cross over. Some things you said made me think hyper should be ruled in or out.

Do you have any previous lab tests for thyroid? If so, could you post them w/ the ranges? Different labs use different ranges.

When do you see the endocrinologist?

Intestinal motility is a huge problem with thyroid disease. I hope you have that under control. Excluding glutens from your diet and help as they have a tendency to bind up and making sure you have a lot of fiber. Where you take Metamucil, Swiss Kriss or whatever...........just do it. I had the same experience for 10 days. I thought I was a goner. And it took weeks to recover for the bowel was so injured from not evacuating in a timely.

Hope some of the above helps and here are two great links I would like you to look at. One is to look up labs and what they mean and the other is Thyroid Manager which is peer reviewed and used by doctors the world over.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/

http://www.labtestsonline.org/

So, to answer your question, I am not all that convinced that you have Hashimoto's although that is the most common diagnosis.


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Andros for taking the time to read and respond.
here are the results for all the blood tests I've done:

(L=low) (H=high) (N=normal) according to the range written on my paper

In Hematology:
-white blood cells: 3.3 (L)
-red blood cells: 4.42 (N)
-hemoglobine: 132 (N)
-hematocrite: 0.394 (N)
-VGM: 89.2 (N)
-HGM: 29.9 (N)
-CHGM: 335 (N)
-RDW: 13.4 (N)
-Platelets: 160 (N)
-MPV: 8.6 (N)
-% neutrophiles: 0.437 (N)
-% lymphocytes: 0.444 (N)
-% monocytes: 0.101 (H)
-% eosinophiles: 0.012 (N)
-% basophiles: 0.006 (N)
-# neutrophiles: 1.4 (L) 
-# lymphocytes: 1.5 (N)
-# monocytes: 0.3 (N)
-# eosinophiles: 0.0 (N)
-# basophiles: 0.0 (N)

in Biochemistry

-Glucose (empty stomach): 4.2 (N)
-creatinine: 69 (N)
-total bilirubine: 13.4 (N)
-AST (SGOT): 14 (N)
-ALT (SGPT): 13(N)
-sodium: 136 (borderline N, 135 would be L)
-potassium: 4.1 (N)
-chlorures: 103 (N)

in Immunochemistry

-TSH: 2.391 (N)

I had an ultrasound done on ,y thyroid june 18th of this year, here are the results:

-Left lobe: 4.4 x 1.1 x 1.1 cm (N)

-Right lobe: 4.6 x 2.0 x 1.3 cm
the result paper says: "dominant well-defined hypoechoic nodule 2.5 x 1.1 x 1.7 cm. = non-specific; needs further management"

thanks again


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

I also forgot to include these results in hematology

-Iron: 22 (N)
-TIBC: 63 (N)
-% sat'n transferrine: 0.35 (N)
-transferrine: 2.5 (N)
-ferritine: 62 (N)
-Vitamin B12: 105 (L)

thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Thanks Andros for taking the time to read and respond.
> here are the results for all the blood tests I've done:
> 
> (L=low) (H=high) (N=normal) according to the range written on my paper
> ...


It is interesting that no thyroid antibodies' tests were run. And of course That TSH is in normal range but most of us would not feel good w/ TSH @ 2.391. 1 or less suits most of us to a T.

Monocytes increase when they are fending off infections. Have you had a cold or sinus infection lately.

Neutrophils compose the majority of WBC (with blood cells); their purpose being to fight infections and disease. That they are low means somthing and I wonder if your doctor has commented?

In any case, there are a "lot" of causes for low neutrophils. Some serious and some not so serious which you can read about here......

http://www.medfriendly.com/neutrophil.html

Now on to the well defined hypoechoic nodule. Has your doctor commented? It says further management. Upon researching this, I take it to mean that an FNA (fine needle aspiration) would be indicated and sent to pathology to have a look see for cancer cells.

Here is info I turned up.............

http://www.jultrasoundmed.org/cgi/content/abstract/22/10/1083

Please let me know what your doctor has had to say and what the follow-up plan is.

And by the way; here is a lovely place where you can always look up your own labs.....

http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And here is the info (more) on the Monocytes, Neutrophils and WBC http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/differential/test.html

And if you are at work or whatever, I certainly do not mind doing it for you.


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! Thank You!
you have no idea how much you have helped me with all this useful information. 
I'm currently in the process of finding an endo. unfortunately, they're not easy to find, even in hospitals! I can't affor to pay in the private sector so I'm calling all the "good" hospitals in my area to try and find one that will accept a new patient. I've already been refused at one, and the other one told me I have to fax them my referral to them and if they feel my case is "serious enough" they will have an endo see me. My homework for tonight is to prepare a nice little letter that will explain my situation and my symptoms and I will attach the blood test results as well as the referral and I will fax it tomorrow. Hopefully, my attempt won't be in vain. Meanwhile, I will continue to contact the other hospitals to see whether or not they would accept me.

a big, sincere thank you. you've helped alot. I'll definately keep you posted.

thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Wow! Thank You!
> you have no idea how much you have helped me with all this useful information.
> I'm currently in the process of finding an endo. unfortunately, they're not easy to find, even in hospitals! I can't affor to pay in the private sector so I'm calling all the "good" hospitals in my area to try and find one that will accept a new patient. I've already been refused at one, and the other one told me I have to fax them my referral to them and if they feel my case is "serious enough" they will have an endo see me. My homework for tonight is to prepare a nice little letter that will explain my situation and my symptoms and I will attach the blood test results as well as the referral and I will fax it tomorrow. Hopefully, my attempt won't be in vain. Meanwhile, I will continue to contact the other hospitals to see whether or not they would accept me.
> 
> ...


I do not purport to know the solution but we do need health care for "everybody"; no questions asked. This is ridiculous. I wish you the best on this and will be anxious to hear of your progress.

You are welcome for any help I may have provided. I like to help teach others to be pro-active and advocate for themselves. To do that, you must have a modicum of knowledge.

Hugs,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Wow! Thank You!
> you have no idea how much you have helped me with all this useful information.
> I'm currently in the process of finding an endo. unfortunately, they're not easy to find, even in hospitals! I can't affor to pay in the private sector so I'm calling all the "good" hospitals in my area to try and find one that will accept a new patient. I've already been refused at one, and the other one told me I have to fax them my referral to them and if they feel my case is "serious enough" they will have an endo see me. My homework for tonight is to prepare a nice little letter that will explain my situation and my symptoms and I will attach the blood test results as well as the referral and I will fax it tomorrow. Hopefully, my attempt won't be in vain. Meanwhile, I will continue to contact the other hospitals to see whether or not they would accept me.
> 
> ...


Checking on you; hope things are going well? If you are around, I would like to get an update on you.


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi, sorry I haven't been on in a while. I'm still trying to find an endo. I've contacted 4 hospitals. The first one refused me, the others told me to fax them my doctor's referral letter and told me that it my condition is "serious enough" I would be able to see an endo. :anim_03: Well, I've faxed my referral, along with my blood test results, my ultrasound results, a 3-page letter detailing my symptoms, the time at which they started to occur and how they started to occur, all with the standard presentation of a cover letter with a brief explaination why I need to see an endo. It's been approx 2-3 weeks now and I havent heard from anyone.  I'm was just going to call them back today to see what was going on.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Hi, sorry I haven't been on in a while. I'm still trying to find an endo. I've contacted 4 hospitals. The first one refused me, the others told me to fax them my doctor's referral letter and told me that it my condition is "serious enough" I would be able to see an endo. :anim_03: Well, I've faxed my referral, along with my blood test results, my ultrasound results, a 3-page letter detailing my symptoms, the time at which they started to occur and how they started to occur, all with the standard presentation of a cover letter with a brief explaination why I need to see an endo. It's been approx 2-3 weeks now and I havent heard from anyone.  I'm was just going to call them back today to see what was going on.
> 
> I'll keep you posted


Oh, dear! This does not bode well. I am glad you have posted. I think some extra prayers are needed which I most certainly shall do. Or white light, good karma and good thoughts. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi, just got some good news... After all the hospitals I've contacted and faxed my papers to, I've finally got a reply. Funny enough, the last hospital I fax is the first to call me for an appointment. My appointment is scheduled for this upcoming friday. I'm so happy that I got an appointment so soon, but at the same time I'm a little worried because I get the impression, from the tone that the secratary use when leaving me a message, that my "case" is an urgent and pressing matter. But, I have to tell myself not to worry for nothing. I'm going to wait to see what the doctor has to say. I'll definately keep you posted!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Hi, just got some good news... After all the hospitals I've contacted and faxed my papers to, I've finally got a reply. Funny enough, the last hospital I fax is the first to call me for an appointment. My appointment is scheduled for this upcoming friday. I'm so happy that I got an appointment so soon, but at the same time I'm a little worried because I get the impression, from the tone that the secratary use when leaving me a message, that my "case" is an urgent and pressing matter. But, I have to tell myself not to worry for nothing. I'm going to wait to see what the doctor has to say. I'll definately keep you posted!


Oh, my gosh..............I am just thrilled to hear this about 11/20 this upcoming Friday. Whoooooooooopee!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and saying a little prayer. Sure would like to see you feel better and get the proper medical intervention that you need.

Just thrilled.

Hugs to you,


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I saw the doc on friday. We discussed and everything. He has scheduled me for an ultrasound at the end of january and said: "The radiologists will schedule you for a FNAB (fine needle aspiration biopsy) a week or so later. What they wil do is apply a topical anesthetic..." and then proceeded to describe the procedure. Then he told me that it was a 10-15min procedure and he said: "I could even do it here in the office if you want, but I have no anesthetic. It's not that painful, it's like a little pinch. If you do it now, you get the results in 2-3 weeks and if you do it at the end of january, the results will only be in by the end of february. Take your time to decide while I write in your file." I was sort of taken by surprise, I wasn't expecting that at all. In my mind, I was there only for a consultation, so I wasn't ready for that. I told him that I'd rather wait in order to prepare myself mentally for the procedure. I know it's sort of short and sweet, but I just wasn't ready for it. Then before exiting his office, he's asked me if I had any questions and I said yes. My question was: "Is it too late to change my mind? I want to do it now." I had a few moments to reflect and after all the time that has already passed between the time I found the lump and that I actually got a doctor, I said to myself that I can't wait another 3 months for the results, so I did it there... cold turkey... in the doctors office on a friday afternoon. The following day, my entire neck was sore, including the nape of my neck. Most likely due to me being slightly tense and nervous during the procedure. .
But now, its sunday night, and my lump is extremely sensitive, in fact it hurts when I stretch my neck to look up and especially when I touch it. It would be logical to think that this is normal, because after all I got a needle jammed into my neck and sucked out whatever was in it. But I was just curious to know how long will that sensitivity last for? I know it's different for everyone, but I'm just curious to know how other peoples experiences were with FNAB

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Well, I saw the doc on friday. We discussed and everything. He has scheduled me for an ultrasound at the end of january and said: "The radiologists will schedule you for a FNAB (fine needle aspiration biopsy) a week or so later. What they wil do is apply a topical anesthetic..." and then proceeded to describe the procedure. Then he told me that it was a 10-15min procedure and he said: "I could even do it here in the office if you want, but I have no anesthetic. It's not that painful, it's like a little pinch. If you do it now, you get the results in 2-3 weeks and if you do it at the end of january, the results will only be in by the end of february. Take your time to decide while I write in your file." I was sort of taken by surprise, I wasn't expecting that at all. In my mind, I was there only for a consultation, so I wasn't ready for that. I told him that I'd rather wait in order to prepare myself mentally for the procedure. I know it's sort of short and sweet, but I just wasn't ready for it. Then before exiting his office, he's asked me if I had any questions and I said yes. My question was: "Is it too late to change my mind? I want to do it now." I had a few moments to reflect and after all the time that has already passed between the time I found the lump and that I actually got a doctor, I said to myself that I can't wait another 3 months for the results, so I did it there... cold turkey... in the doctors office on a friday afternoon. The following day, my entire neck was sore, including the nape of my neck. Most likely due to me being slightly tense and nervous during the procedure. .
> But now, its sunday night, and my lump is extremely sensitive, in fact it hurts when I stretch my neck to look up and especially when I touch it. It would be logical to think that this is normal, because after all I got a needle jammed into my neck and sucked out whatever was in it. But I was just curious to know how long will that sensitivity last for? I know it's different for everyone, but I'm just curious to know how other peoples experiences were with FNAB
> 
> Thanks


You know; I believe there is a reason for everything and you sure had trouble getting medical care. But, look what happened! You have the most wonderful doctor!!

Hey, you go girl! How brave of you to just go ahead and "do it!"

Did anybody tell you to ice-down on the FNA area? That would help a lot. And maybe an ibuprofen of something?

Let us know how you are doing. I am so so excited for you! Who would think that we would be excited that you are seeing a doctor?arty0006:

Hugs..........; but not around the neck!:anim_63:


----------



## SweetRevenge85 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello, Just here to give an update... I've finally found an endo! FINALLY! I did a FNAB in his office cold turkey, then 3 weeks later I get a call from the doc saying thet there wasn't enough "material" for a diagnosis, so I need to re-do the biopsy! Yesterday I went for another ultrasound and some more blood tests and got a date for my second biopsy... the 16th of february at 1pm. and I have an appointment with my endo that same week, on the 19th.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetRevenge85 said:


> Hello, Just here to give an update... I've finally found an endo! FINALLY! I did a FNAB in his office cold turkey, then 3 weeks later I get a call from the doc saying thet there wasn't enough "material" for a diagnosis, so I need to re-do the biopsy! Yesterday I went for another ultrasound and some more blood tests and got a date for my second biopsy... the 16th of february at 1pm. and I have an appointment with my endo that same week, on the 19th.


It is so good to hear from you and while I am sorry the first FNA was a bomb, I will keep my fingers crossed for the 19th. of Feb..

How have you been feeling in the meantime?

Please let us know about the ultra-sound as well.


----------

